# Motorcycle plates



## paulgta (Oct 11, 2007)

How much are cops pulling over riders on sportbikes with the plates mounted real low behind the rear tire???? just wondering


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

paulgta said:


> How much are cops pulling over riders on sportbikes with the plates mounted real low behind the rear tire???? just wondering


How much are........... righhtttttttt

Anyways. We stop them ALL. Is that what you were trying to ask?


----------



## paulgta (Oct 11, 2007)

so you guys are stopping any bike that doesnt have their plate in the stock location??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

paulgta said:


> so you guys are stopping any bike that doesnt have their plate in the stock location??


Well I can only speak for myself but....... I stop every one that is even PARTIALLY covered by the tire or inner fender, or is unlit. If you give me a hard time, I also take a picture of it and keep it in my desk until court.


----------



## paulgta (Oct 11, 2007)

i figured that ive been trying to get my a little higher cause its really low but riding an all custom bike makes it a little tough.. thanks for the input Sniper


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Don't listen to him Paul, EOPS sent out a memorandum to the RMV and all PD's and SP that motorcycles are exempt from *all* MGL's and CMR's.. Coppers are no longer authorized to stop MC's for *any* infraction. So go get your ape hangers, wear your super cool non DOT authorized brain buckets, install any and all non OEM equipment (especially those wicked pissa obnoxiously loud pipes) and put whatever you want where ever the hell you want.. F the cops and drive it like ya stole it bro!!



Oh and if you do get pulled over, please go easy on the dumb cop. He must not have read the memo. Just tell him to go back to the donut shop (that's where all messages are kept) and read the updates. By policy he'll send you a written apology via mail for violating your rights and interrupting your right to operate on a public way...

Remember, motorcycles are exempt! Especially all custom bikes...


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

paulgta said:


> i figured that ive been trying to get my a little higher cause its really low but riding an all custom bike makes it a little tough.. thanks for the input Sniper


 So it woulda been really tough for the all custom maker to put it in the right spot huh?....Considering it was made from scratch???..


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Don't listen to him Paul, EOPS sent out a memorandum to the RMV and all PD's and SP that motorcycles are exempt from *all* MGL's and CMR's.. Coppers are no longer authorized to stop MC's for *any* infraction. So go get your ape hangers, wear your super cool non DOT authorized brain buckets, install any and all non OEM equipment (especially those wicked pissa obnoxiously loud pipes) and put whatever you want where ever the hell you want.. F the cops and drive it like ya stole it bro!!
> 
> Oh and if you do get pulled over, please go easy on the dumb cop. He must not have read the memo. Just tell him to go back to the donut shop (that's where all messages are kept) and read the updates. By policy he'll send you a written apology via mail for violating your rights and interrupting your right to operate on a public way...
> 
> Remember, motorcycles are exempt! Especially all custom bikes...


you're not seroius are you?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

paulgta said:


> i figured that ive been trying to get my a little higher cause its really low but riding an all custom bike makes it a little tough.. thanks for the input Sniper


Have your custom bike builder make you a custom license plate holder.

Problem solved!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Why oh why do I have the feeling you want to tuck your plate on the inside of your rear fender for numerouse reasons.
> 
> 1.) because that's what all the cool kids are doing
> 2.) the rear tire helps to obscure the plate while riding it like a jackass
> ...


*Q.) Crashing AMBERS !!!!*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sniper said:


> *Q.) Crashing AMBERS !!!!*


You wouldn't know anything about that..

...but seriously dude...take the advice of other people. Get your custom maker make you a custom PROPER plate holder...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

pbpro said:


> you're not seroius are you?


Kiddo since you say you're only 17 I'll go easy on your dumb ass. No, I wasn't being *serious*...


----------



## paulgta (Oct 11, 2007)

]Why oh why do I have the feeling you want to tuck your plate on the inside of your rear fender for numerouse reasons.

1.) because that's what all the cool kids are doing
2.) the rear tire helps to obscure the plate while riding it like a jackass
3.) riding like a jackass entails
a.) riding on only the back wheel
1.) by riding on the back wheel the plate was so low that it would jack up the rear ferring 
b.) Riding on the back wheel at high speeds down the highway
c.) Riding at high speeds in general (high speeds defined as, well in excess of the posted speed limit)[/quote]

None of these apply to me i just like the clean looks of a smoother bike thats all


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dude you're 27 and act like that much of a douche online..??? I can only imagine what you're like in real life...ugh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

at least his girl has a backup plan if she loses her job..........

http://www.cyclespace.com/view_photo.php?member_id=5793&photo_id=18394

Michael Jackson impersonator. HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

That HAS to be a dude!!!!


----------



## paulgta (Oct 11, 2007)

I never called anyone on here stupid i have more respect than that.. i was just asking some general questions from the officers view... thanks for the info


----------

